# Configuration CUPS sur Debian



## Mathewww (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé CUPS 1.2.7 sur mon serveur de fichier qui tourne sous Debian.
Une imprimante HP D5460 est branché en USB sur ce serveur.

Quand je configure l'imprimante dans CUPS (via l'interface web), je choisis un fichier PPD correspondant à mon imprimante et présent sur mon Mac (leopard). Seulement ensuite j'ai un message d'erreur:

   HP_Photosmart_D5400_series_USB_1 (Default Printer) "Filter "/Library/Printers/hp/cups/Photosmart.driver/Contents/MacOS/Photosmart" for printer "HP_Photosmart_D5400_series_USB_1" not available: No such file or directory"

Pourtant, "/Library/Printers/hp/cups/Photosmart.driver/Contents/MacOS/Photosmart" existe bien sur mon Mac.

Si, au lieu de choisir un fichier PPD, j'indique qu'il s'agit d'une imprimante HP et que je choisi "deskjet", je peux imprimer une page de test et je peux aussi imprimer depuis mon Mac mais seulement en noir et blanc.

J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Zoidberg (2 Décembre 2008)

Salut,
Je n'ai pas bien compris, cups tourne bien sur la debian, le fichier ppd doit donc etre accessible par cups sur cette meme machine, donc fais une copie du ppd sur la machine debian ou tu veux et donne a cups le chemin local a la debian (a moins que tu ais monte un partage nfs ou autre et que tu souhaites y acceder comme ca?).
a+


----------



## Mathewww (2 Décembre 2008)

OK, je vais recopier le PPD sur ma machine Debian et voir ce que ça donne.

Merci


----------

